# What colour is this horse ?



## Lordelmo (Dec 29, 2020)

So this is a horse at my riding stables and people say his colour is a blanket coat snowflake appaloosa, and I trust them but I've never seen another horse that looks like him and his coat doesnt come up with the same thing when I search it . I just wonder what it is


----------



## rebel_equestrian (Dec 12, 2020)

Hmm. Definitely an appaloosa, you can see he has mottled skin. He also probably has a bay base coat. My guess is bay snowflake appaloosa.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

What breed? Looks drafty. There aren't that many draft breeds that carry lp. More likely this is a sabino expression which is quite common in drafts.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Appaloosa cross with Draft, perhaps Belgian


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

He's quite lovely.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Your in the uk, so I'd say more chance of being sabino Clydesdale or Vanner. There are a lot with similar coats on the internet.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Sabino Clydesdale.


----------



## Lordelmo (Dec 29, 2020)

ApuetsoT said:


> What breed? Looks drafty. There aren't that many draft breeds that carry lp. More likely this is a sabino expression which is quite common in drafts.


I think hes gypsy cob , hes only 14hh1 , so not that big


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Lordelmo said:


> I think hes gypsy cob , hes only 14hh1 , so not that big


So he's a vanner


----------



## SadiePearl (Nov 5, 2020)

My new mare was called a bay Appaloosa with a blanket by the vet.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't think Appaloosa because there is no mottled mouth or eyelid. He is definately gypsy or gypsy cross and does have a Sabino like pattern - Since you are in the UK how prevalent are Appaloosa horses? If not very popular I would question how he could be an Appaloosa


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Sabino and draft roaning can be quite extensive.

Even with no appy the drafts can have mottling. She has the same on her side lip around her eyes with white sclera. She has roaning over her entire body. Enough she looks palomino though it is not part of the American Belgian breed.







Full Belgian.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm going to say varnish roan (Appaloosa coloring) AND sabino. Sabino because of the 4 socks and the white lower lip and big blaze. But the rest of the horse's "roaning" seems to be concentrated on the back and rump like varnish roan Appaloosa. Regular sabino is more on the sides and belly (like the Clydesdale's picture). So that's my guess, he's BOTH. Plus he has blue eyes, so I don't even know what to say about that. That is normally frame or splash. I don't know if sabino gives blue eyes or not? I don't think it's linked to varnish roan.

Very cool horse.......something sabino and drafty crossed with something Appaloosa I bet!

To me, it's a similar pattern to this:









Or John Lyon's Bright Zip:


----------

